# DSO Closed?



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I just logged on to the DSO web and said they were closed. I was trying to get info on the Muddy Gras weekend. Any one have some information 
Thanks,


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yup, they are going on 4 weeks. They had to get all kinds of permits and make changes inside the park, like move the stage to the lake, the stage and office has to be on wheels, as well as the private cabins out there. Along with some other things like road improvement, emergency procedures. They said they would know something today and nothing yet. The have the Bellamy Bros scheduled to play Feb 16th. They are just waiting on the County to give them the ok to open


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info Hotrod! Was wanting to get a group together for that weekend, keep us posted.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They didnt hear anything today, maybe tomorrow they say


----------



## COOLWADERS (Nov 26, 2009)

If we survive River Run Marti Gras thinking about hitting up DSO's too.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Closed this weekend also


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

DSO website is back up and the Dirty Gras is scheduled 2/14 thru 2/18. I guess there open again,so I'll be there for the event.


----------

